# Giant Wheels?



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm kinda toying with the idea of a new bike, and I'm looking at the Giants. They're putting their own wheels on them now, the P-SL1. Anyone have any experience with the Giant wheels? They use DT-Swiss Spokes and Hubs, and DT-Swiss makes nice stuff, but that doesn't mean that everything they make is nice. My current bike has Mavic Aksiums. How do you think the wheels compare?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

The P-SL1 are great wheels, they have the larger profile as do a lot of the newer rims. They are Tubeless ready and they spin wonderfully with the DT Swiss hubs. Bombproof and light at around 1400g.

Only bad thing is that Giant likes to brand their own wheels.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

redfox1939 said:


> The bigger wheels make it more difficult to control. These types of mountain bikes are mainly used for giant mountain bike challenges like the ones held in Australia. The race held in Australia using giant mountain bikes is well known.


I'm not sure whether you are joking or trolling, but I meant that the wheels are "Giant" BRAND wheels. As in, made by the company that is named "Giant."


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol..


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

TiCoyote said:


> I'm kinda toying with the idea of a new bike, and I'm looking at the Giants. They're putting their own wheels on them now, the P-SL1. Anyone have any experience with the Giant wheels? They use DT-Swiss Spokes and Hubs, and DT-Swiss makes nice stuff, but that doesn't mean that everything they make is nice. My current bike has Mavic Aksiums. How do you think the wheels compare?


DT-Swiss and Giant both have gigantic factories next to each other in Taiwan. DT-Swiss makes nice wheels, I like them!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I thought you meant something like this*


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i built a bike for the local Giant rep (who is actually quite petite) and it had the P-SL0 wheels. they looked great until i got to the nipples. proprietary. you have to have the Torx shaped wrench to true them. thumbs down from a mechanics point of view. i know...Mavic does the same thing. the only difference is their wheels are everywhere and every shop should have tons of spoke wrenches and bladed spoke holders. i'm guessing only Giant dealers will ever see the tool for these wheels so if you have them, bring the tool on every ride.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

TiCoyote said:


> I'm kinda toying with the idea of a new bike, and I'm looking at the Giants. They're putting their own wheels on them now, the P-SL1. Anyone have any experience with the Giant wheels? They use DT-Swiss Spokes and Hubs, and DT-Swiss makes nice stuff, but that doesn't mean that everything they make is nice. My current bike has Mavic Aksiums. How do you think the wheels compare?


If you're looking at an Advanced 1, consider upgrading to the Advanced Rabo. It has P-SL0's. P-SL0's came on my 2012 Advanced SL 3 and they are superb in comparison to literally any wheelset. While they may not be the lightest wheels in the world, they're far from heavy. 
Their assets are aerodynamics and reliability. I've riddent a lot of wheels, and i've never encountered another wheelset that is completely immune to cross-winds. The low spoke count also makes them nice in-line as well, without the need for a high profile rim. They also have a wider than standard rim width, and it does make a positive contribution to stability. The stock tires are also pretty good.
I have about 2k miles on them and they have needed zero adjustment. Given the spoke count, that's almost strange.

Excuse me for sounding like a Giant commercial...


----------



## Jake1661 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey, how are the wheels a year later? 
How does it preform when climbing?? 
how fast can you go on flat road?? 
I'm considering to buy the Defy Advanced SL 1 which comes with the P-SL0 wheel set, I'm not sure if i should keep the wheel set or upgrade to Mavic Ksyrium... if i do the upgrade when purchasing the bike and leave the dealer the giant wheels he'll give me $300 off the Mavic's.
any suggestions will be great!



icsloppl said:


> If you're looking at an Advanced 1, consider upgrading to the Advanced Rabo. It has P-SL0's. P-SL0's came on my 2012 Advanced SL 3 and they are superb in comparison to literally any wheelset. While they may not be the lightest wheels in the world, they're far from heavy.
> Their assets are aerodynamics and reliability. I've riddent a lot of wheels, and i've never encountered another wheelset that is completely immune to cross-winds. The low spoke count also makes them nice in-line as well, without the need for a high profile rim. They also have a wider than standard rim width, and it does make a positive contribution to stability. The stock tires are also pretty good.
> I have about 2k miles on them and they have needed zero adjustment. Given the spoke count, that's almost strange.
> 
> Excuse me for sounding like a Giant commercial...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

+1 for Giant wheels.
BUT their tyres (whatever make they actually are) are an absolute pain to fit!


----------

